# Regenwasser - Grundwasser - Tümpelwasser?



## Dooora (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

erst mal möchte ich mich als ganz "Neu" outen. Neu im Forum, neu als Miniteichbesitzer - und schon "infiziert" 

Seit wir im Frühjahr den "schönen" Zier- und Gemüsegarten mit einem Zaun vom Hundegarten abgetrennt haben, der insbesondere nach Regenwetter aussieht wie ein Truppenübungsplatz  ... kann ich mein Gärtchen mit Lust und Liebe gestalten. 

Wir haben ein altes Bauernhaus gekauft und auf dem Speicher liegen noch so allerhand Schätze. Ein Zinkzuber und eine alte Zinkbadewanne gehören dazu. 
Der kleinere Zinkzuber ist bereits seit - jetzt muss ich nachdenken - 1o Tagen bepflanzt, aber noch nicht endgültig. Die Zinkbadewanne ist noch leer. Ich musste erst sehen, ob sie dicht ist. Gestern hab ich nun euer Forum entdeckt - und statt im Garten zu arbeiten, lese ich nun stundenlang drin rum! Ich wusste nicht, was man alles falsch machen kann 

Aber ich will es ja richtig machen - meine Teichleich sollen ja was werden. Und schon die erste Frage: Für die bereits bepflanzte Wanne hab ich Regenwasser aus der Regentonne genommen. Aber nun hat es nicht mehr genug geregnet. Ich mag aber nicht warten, bis es wieder schüttet.... 
wie kann ich die Wanne füllen? 
Wir haben einen Grundwasserbrunnen auf dem Hof, aber das Wasser ist nie untersucht worden. Kann nichts über Wasserqualität sagen. Die Vorbesitzer haben damit alle Pflanzen gegossen und sie haben es gut überlebt. Aber das sagt wahrscheinlich nichts aus für einen Teich....
Kann ich an den Bach gehen (scheint ein lebendiger zu sein, denn es hat Fischlein darin, sogar Bachforellen ¿ (Ironie), wie mir ein Angler sagte) und dieses Wasser in die Badewanne kippen? Oder hole ich mir da alles Mögliche Undefinierbare hinein? 
Leitungswasser eher nicht ¿ (Ironie) - aber was dann?

Und dann noch eine Frage: Kann ich statt Zeitungspapier für die Körbe auch Teichvlies aus Polyester nehmen? Ihr seht, ich hab schon gelernt - Teicherde raus 

Und: Streue ich am besten Spielsand auf den Boden der Wannen? Oder Kies? 

Die Wannen haben volle Sonne. Ist das zu warm? Ich habe den Eindruck, der __ Wassersalat als Schwimmpflanze mag es nicht so heiß (Blätter haben gelbe Ränder bekommen). 

Sorry - soooo viele Fragen! 
Nebenbei - die Bilder aus dem neuen Thread Gestaltungsbeispiele fand ich total hilfreich. 

Schöne Grüße
Ursula

-----------------------------------------------------------------
"Dumme rennen, Kluge warten, Weise gehen in den Garten."


----------



## Inken (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Regenwasser - Grundwasser - Tümpelwasser?*

Hallo Ursula!

Von mir nur ein schnelles aber herzliches :willkommen hier im Forum!

Wie schön, dass du dich gleich wohlfühlst und schon einiges erlesen hast! 

 Deine Signatur gefällt mir, zumal ich heute nuuur gerannt bin!


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Regenwasser - Grundwasser - Tümpelwasser?*

Hallo Ursula,

und ganz herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Miniteich.

Das klingt ja vielversprechend. 

Wasser - da kannst Du - da die Badewanne ja ein relativ reiner Pflanzenteich bleibt - nehmen, was da ist. Es kann nur sein, dass das eine oder andere vielleicht Algen ein wenig mehr begünstigt.

Als Bodengrund würde ich immer (Spiel-)Sand nehmen. Eventeller Schmutz bleibt darauf liegen und lässt sich abkeschern. Und die notwendigen Bakterien siedeln gerne drauf.

Das Teichvlies ist eigentlich zu dick - das soll ja vor Wurzeln schützen. Wir wollen aber, dass die Wurzeln ans Wasser können. Normales Pflanzenvlies aus dem Gartencenter - das dünne, dass man zum Abdecken und Schattieren nimmt - geht wohl. Der Vorteil von Zeitungspapier ist, dass es sich im Lauf der Zeit verflüchtigt.

__ Wassersalat ist eine Mimose. Die Pflanzen kommen meistens aus irgendwelchen Gewächshaus-Powerzuchten. Und im richtigen Leben schwächeln sie dann erstmal. Um diese Jahreszeit kriegen sie sich aber meistens wieder ein.

So - dann fehlen uns nur noch Fotos, gell


----------



## Dooora (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Regenwasser - Grundwasser - Tümpelwasser?*

Mensch, seid ihr aber schnell! Danke fürs Willkommen!

 

Foto ist nur mal so ein erster Eindruck. Ich bin immer noch am Rumspielen. Die Binse und die andere Sumpfpflanze sind in einer schwimmenden Insel eingepflanzt. Die anderen Sachen sind Schwimmpflanzen. Und die Seerose soll eigentlich in die Badewanne umziehen......

LG Ursula


----------

